# Still Geese In South Dakota



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

There is still scattered flocks of geese in South Dakota. We killed 50 over decoys this weekend.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

OMG i love it! :beer:


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

where??? I have seen a few small flocks by Madison...but only like 50?

where did you see them and what kinda numbers?

thanks :lol:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

around scatterwood, not many numbers we set up in a field wiht about 200 birds in it and we shot them next day, it was over in probably 10 minutes once they came but we ended up wiht 10 rossys and they decoys beautifuly.
They arevery scattered out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

Goes to show that the late season birds are stupid as all hell too, just like Can's can be. Maybe NoDak would be wortha poke this coming weekend.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Im sure it would, our geese left almost a month ago. Theres got to be geese up there, its been 70-80 degrees some days i cant believe those snows will take it.


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

oh yes...that was a good time on saturday...quick and sweet!! gotta love it when you can get snow geese to come in like the local mallards do!! hopefully next weekend we can get out again!!!

zach


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

check west of watertown...came through there over easter and saw two flocks of over 1000 birds. one was just coming off of dry lake?? about 10 miles west before the turn off to webster then just north on the road to webster about 4 miles i saw another flock....good luck to all.

zach


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

GOD DAMN IT!!!!!! If ANYONE, and I mean ANYONE wants another 350 decoys and a great caller out in the field w them this coming weekend, let me know. I NEED to get in one more shoot before the end of this year. I have 6 dozen silo's, 2 dozen custom rags, 18 full body covers,and the rest rags. 8) I need to whack them and stack them again!!! I also have 2 finisher's. Someone help a goose addict out yo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

Well first of all...you only need as many decoys as there are geese. and thats not many...we set up with about 150 custom windsocks. they decoyed perfectly.... ran one ecaller on a feeding flock track then the other ecaller was a single snow goose calling. they seemed to love it. just get out and put some miles on with some good binos and you'll be impressed to see how many are out there.

zach


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

You gonna come this weekend zack?


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

Yeah i think I can handle to get up in the wee hours once more. I guess if I didn't want to go I bet there would be 10 guys askin on this site! :lol: Maybe this time we can get them a little bit closer!? LOL

zach


----------

